# high pH wont go down ):



## snail_keeper97 (Mar 10, 2011)

I have done a test with my new pH test kid (keep in mind it is a liquid test kit), it came with the drops and plastic container to run the tests in, some powder that says: pH down witch is quite self explanatory, and pH up. I am testing my 5gal goldfish tank and its coming up with a 7.8 reading. I have added this pH down stuff twice, only a small amount. It doesn't say how much i need to put in so i put half of the lid in yesterday and the day before. please help..


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Why add it? What says your ph is high? Very few fish need very specific phs where you have to keep it very tight. Most can tolerate whatever you have. Stop looking at things for goldfish and seeing their preferred range, seeing that you are out of that range and feeling like you need to adjust it. You're going to end up just killing your fish. Leave it alone. They will be fine.


----------



## snail_keeper97 (Mar 10, 2011)

jrman83 said:


> Why add it? What says your ph is high? Very few fish need very specific phs where you have to keep it very tight. Most can tolerate whatever you have. Stop looking at things for goldfish and seeing their preferred range, seeing that you are out of that range and feeling like you need to adjust it. You're going to end up just killing your fish. Leave it alone. They will be fine.


O.O, kay thanks...


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

You definately don't want to start mucking with the pH by adding chems. It's a recipe for disaster. And on a small tank (5g w/ goldfish), the swings will be more drastic.

Unless you're over 8, I wouldn't worry about it really considering which fish you have.


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Goldfish are perfectly happy with a ph of 7.8. If you want to slowly lower it add distilled or rain water everytime you make a water change. If your tap water has a ph of 7.8, you are in danger of increasing your tank's ph and mineral content through evaporation whenever you add tap water.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

+1 PH up and down are mostly just evil.


----------

